

AOL Maybe Looking for Buyer; & Techcrunch Losing Readership - aasarava
http://technorati.com/business/article/aol-looking-to-sell-says-insiders/

======
aasarava
Buried in this article is an interesting stat: TechCrunch, the mainstay of the
online media and technology industry, has shrunk since its purchase by AOL
from over 2M monthly visitors to less than 1M (Source: Compete.com)

